# Powerhouse Church Brisket and Beans with Qview



## bigsal51 (Apr 11, 2009)

I have my longhorn loaded up tonight. It was 3 briskets for the church and 1 brisket for my mothers retirement day today. Well the church function is 65 people for saturday I am also making 20lbs of chicken. Here are the pics.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 11, 2009)

That is a very nice smoke you have going on there.  I can't wait to see things as they progress.
Really nice briskets too.  Wish I could get cuts like a lot of people on here do, but Jersey-people don't generally like to smoke around here.
Anyways, good luck with everything, I'll be checking back to drool.


----------



## fishawn (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks good from here!


----------



## bassman (Apr 11, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing the finished pics.  There's nothing better than a loaded smoker.


----------



## bigsal51 (Apr 11, 2009)

Time to slobber a little guys. Here they are at 180 at 10hrs.


----------



## smoke freak (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks fantastic. I think Im going shopping for a brisket today thanks to you. And I really like the smoker. It looks like it turned three briskets into four. I wish My smoker could do that...


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 11, 2009)

Good lookin brisket!  Tell yer ma congrats to!


----------



## bigsal51 (Apr 11, 2009)

got the brisket out and wrapped and put in icechest. I wont show those till i cut at location. Chicken is on and i need some fuel for the bigman. here are some pics. The beans are looking good and i made me a real smokers breakfast smoked sausage and egg tacos with homemade tortillas and refried beans.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 11, 2009)

Now that's a feast.  Great looking briskets.


----------



## bigsal51 (Apr 12, 2009)

Here are some more pics. The event went great and the people were very happy. I got a good tip from someone there. I noticed that the smaller briskets came out a little dry I guess its because it didnt have that much fat. I know under all the fat was almost pulling but the flat was dry. Chicken was good and pink.


----------



## carpetride (Apr 12, 2009)

Quite a feast!


----------



## jagerviking (Apr 12, 2009)

Looks great!! I love cooking for large groups, always fun!


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 13, 2009)

Man that is some fest you cooked up there! Good job!


----------



## burrito (Apr 16, 2009)

Sure looks good.

I'm cooking for 40 this Saturday.  The group will be a mix of men/women/few kids.  Would you, or someone, mind giving me an estimate of how much food to buy/prepare?  I have 3 untrimmed briskets, totalling 38 lbs.  I have 6 lbs of sausage.  I'm thinking this will be plenty of meat.  What do you think?  I need some help with the sides though.  How many lbs of dried pinto beans should I buy?  And how many lbs of potatoes should I buy for potato salad?  And last, how many cabbage heads do I need for coleslaw?

I'm not new to cooking, and smoking meat.  But I've never cooked for this many.


----------



## grothe (Apr 16, 2009)

Real nice lookin grub....great job!!


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 16, 2009)

Well for 40 people You got more meat then they will eat. Unless you are going to let them take it home that is. IMO about a 1/4 lb per person unless you have some big eaters then go up to 1/2 lb. As for the beans, potatoes, about the same. Cabbage can be tricky, but I would guess 3 to 4 easy.

I hope that helps a little.


----------



## shooterrick (Apr 21, 2009)

Fine lookin grub.  Your church is blessed!


----------



## rivet (Apr 23, 2009)

Outstanding meal. Call you "the provider"! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




That soft taco looked pretty darn good too.


----------

